# Cycling



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

I have had my live rock for a little less than 1 month now.

About 2 weeks ago, my Nitrite was 10 and my ammonia was about 1. Today, my Nitrite is 0 but my ammonia is around .5.

My question is why is there still ammonia? Doesn't the cycle get rid of the Ammonia first and then Nitrite; so if there is no Nitrite, there should be any ammonia. Or is it that I have stuff dying off inside the rock that keeps producing the ammonia? If so does this mean I will have several more smaller cycles?

Thanks


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

karaim said:


> I have had my live rock for a little less than 1 month now.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, my Nitrite was 10 and my ammonia was about 1. Today, my Nitrite is 0 but my ammonia is around .5.
> 
> ...


I would keep testing it often. Just because the Nitrites are gone doesn't mean the ammonia will be.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Also, if I remember correctly, I think you are supposed to have a very small about of nitrites and no nitrates. But I could be getting it backwards.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think that is backwards. It's a small amount of Nitrates are o.k., no Nitrites.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

No age of aquariums is right. you will always have small amounts of nitrites and ammonia you test kits don't test that low though. that's why you'll sometimes see people use undetectable rather than 0ppm. the cycle never ends you just can't tell unless you cause it to spike by over loading the bio-load.


----------

